# First time!!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think I accidentally made a scone. I was dinking around with recipes for fruit cobbler, made extra batter by mistake, and I used half and half and butter in it, and a little extra sugar, baked in in one splodge, and it looks and smell like a fresh plain scone!

Now I go to look at recipes to see if it is a scone.


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

see this is why i always pester my mum to make food for me...all i can make in the kitchen is small fires.
xxx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:lol: All I can make by mistake int he kitchen is a mess, so accidentally making a scone is a huge achievement!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, and it was good. It got to rest all night, only to be heated and eaten with a bit of butter. I like stuff like that plain. I considered jam or jelly, but when I took it out of the nuker, after about 30 secs. it whispered, "I am the perfect scone, the one and only. You will love me plain." So I scarfed or scoffed, or whatever you say, and I knew that it was too much, more like a bannock suitable for two or three, or if allowed to cool, as a small projectile weapon capable of inflicting surprise, if not out and out damage. It was shared with my guys.

Good thing I didn't make it with oats; what with the babies, I've been almost literally rolling in oats. Good thing oatmeal is good for the skin. The babies loved the flannel and the skin, and the oats. It was all good. I did have to prevent seceral of the bubs from trying to move into my shirt, though. what fun!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

:lol: You're silly.

I cut up pieces of fleece for my mices beds. They love them.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I am silly, but it's not so bad...the shortness of sleep on the other hand...my babies are growing up so fast. We like to be silly when it causes amusement. Being silly without being entertaining is verruh vurruh sad. :?


----------

